# Are Christmas trees safe for rabbits?



## Merf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi All,

We just got our Christmas tree and I'm not sure if it's safe for our rabbit, Dopey, to be around? I'm not sure if he can eat the pine needles from a Douglas Fur? 

Right now I'm being very cautious about it. I convinced my husband to get a small tree this year and we've placed it on top of a table... So Dopey doesn't have direct access to it. But as pine needles drop from it, I'm not sure if I should be picking them up right away or leave it?

If anyone could shed some light on this I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you and happy holidays!

Btw... Dopey is a 3 1/2 year old mini lop


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 7, 2011)

I did an online search for pine needles rabbit & it sounds like a nibble now & then would be ok, just not a lot of them.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Dec 7, 2011)

I try to keep the nibbling to a minimum. It is a challenge but I put the tree in the corner where she is not allowed which helps somewhat. Unless you are in the mood to push yoour boundries. Unwrapping presents is a whole other story.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 8, 2011)

in the winter wild rabbits strip the bark on trees, and they probably do nibble on the evergreens because thats all there is sometimes


----------

